# getting really confused on food



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some say Blue Buffalo...but Fromm seems to be really good. I would have to order it online..She came with a bag of Blue Buffalo which she eats...but what flavor of Fromm is good. All of it sounds great. And the treats sound good too...

Please help...I want her to have the best.:cheer:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

In my personal opinion, Fromm's is better than BB. I feed Leila Fromm's and she does well on it. 

What I was told is to keep protein less than 30%, buy only food with all ingredients from the USA, avoid anything with fillers, and use grainfree to prevent allergies. Hope that helps!

Of course, the best would be to do home cooking and give fresh meats and veggies but I don't. Occasionally, I will bake Leila a little chicken breast with no seasonings and I have given her some sweet potato with nothing added to that either.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it okay to add a little chicken and brown rice to the dry food...just a little bit to start with??? I really like the idea of doing some cooking for her....not as her sole source of food however...I still want to find a dry food that I'm satisfied with.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have used many of the grain-free and grain-inclusive flavors for Obi. I think he likes the Game Bird Recipe and Duck and sweet potato formulas. He fairly enjoys pork and applesauce. He's not into the fishy flavors but some dogs like it (just like some people enjoy seafood while others don't). I say pick which one you think sounds good and give it a try  Fromm is a wonderful company so I hope Mia does well on it. A little chicken and rice is okay to top the dry food with...but I'd do a very tiny amount. You want her to have a balanced amount of nutrients. Just as a caution, if there is a disproportionate amount of "home-cooked," she may not get be getting enough vitamins/electrolytes/minerals. People who do majority of home-cooked usually have to add supplements and have routine checkups to make sure the dog is getting a balanced diet. I usually top off Obi's kibble with a very tiny amount of peas, carrot, and other veggies or chicken but it is less than a spoonful.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

nwyant1946 said:


> Is it okay to add a little chicken and brown rice to the dry food...just a little bit to start with??? I really like the idea of doing some cooking for her....not as her sole source of food however...I still want to find a dry food that I'm satisfied with.


Yes - I'd also suggest soaking the dry food in warm water for five minutes before feeding to bring out the flavor.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I switched to Fromm back in May. I've tried her on Tunalini and pork and applesauce and she seems to like the pork and applesauce the best. I also give her 1/4 c. of Honest Kitchen (Force) once a day; you mix it with water and it's lower protein than the Fromm. Daisy is kind of a little pig at 4 lbs. She likes variety.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Nancy, which blue buffalo do you feed?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I feed Jasmine Blue Buffalo = Life Protection Formula and I think Jasmine likes it, but I am not sure. How do you know if your dog likes something? I thought I would try to get a sample of Fromm to see if Jasmine likes it. What do you think?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Nancy, which blue buffalo do you feed?


 
Its the Life Protection Formula....she seems to like it, but I might order a small bag of the Fromms and see if she likes it better. All the flavors sound really good.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on the adding a bit of chicken and brown rice to her breakfast. I won't do it with every meal...just a tiny bit in the morning to get her day started.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> Its the Life Protection Formula....she seems to like it, but I might order a small bag of the Fromms and see if she likes it better. All the flavors sound really good.


*Blue Buffalo Life protection small breed: *

Ingredients
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Peas, Whole Ground Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Egg, Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Fish Oil (source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Dicalcium Phosphate, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Garlic, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Dried Chicory Root, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product

VS

*Fromm Four star Chicken A La Veg:*

Ingredients
Chicken
Chicken Meal
Pearled Barley
Oatmeal
Sweet Potatoes
Brown Rice
White Rice
Whole Dried Egg
Menhaden Fish Meal
Millet
Chicken Fat
Dried Tomato Pomace
Safflower Oil
Herring Meal
Wisconsin Cheese
Flaxseed
Carrots
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Apples
Green Beans
Chicken Cartilage
Potassium Chloride
Cranberries
Blueberries
Salt
Monocalcium Phosphate
Chicory Root Extract
Alfalfa Sprouts
Calcium Sulfate
Yucca Schidigera Extract
Sodium Selenite
Folic Acid
Parsley
Vitamins
vitamin A acetate, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin B12 supplement, choline bitartrate, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, biotin
Minerals
zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganous sulfate, magnesium sulfate, copper sulfate, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, sorbic acid (preservative), ferrous proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, magnesium proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate
Probiotics
dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product


I believe 99% of the people on this forum who use Fromm use the four star lines. In four star, you will find both grain inclusive and grain free, both are all life stages meaning you can use them for a puppy and an adult. The grain inclusive flavors are packaged in a shiny black bag, the grain free are in a slightly smaller matte finished black back with fancy writing on it. Both are great-you don't necessarily have to go grain free.

For this comparison I chose Fromm grain inclusive Chicken A La Veg because I felt it was the most similar to the Blue you currently use. Personally, I prefer the ingredient list of the Fromm. My boys did well on it until Rocky started to develop some kind of sensitivity issue-that's the only reason we are using other brands. If you take a look at the Fromm facebook page, at the dogs that are eating the food, you will notice some very striking looking animals  

1. Fromm is all USA
2. Fromm has the most excellent customer service of any company I have ever purchased from.
3. My dogs looked excellent on Fromm, and I love how their coats lookedl.

Again, I do not think Blue is bad, I do not know if they use ingredients from China, and I haven't been 'wowed' by the look of any of the animals that regularly use their food. 

I believe....

1. Blue is SOO much better than anything you will find in your local grocery store, or walmart (save freshpet)
2. Blue is easily accessible for most people

Fromm is difficult to get for many. If you have to mail order, you may end up paying more than it's worth-so it's up to you. To me, even though these are small dogs, these foods are obscenely expensive. You have to weigh the pros and cons and decide what route you wanna go


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am using BB right now also. I am also wondering if Fromm's is better. Gucci eats the BB and she seems to be ok with it. She was on Purina Pro Plan with the breeder, so I know BB is at least better than THAT, but I want her to be on the best possible food, so I hope this gets us some answers. 
Good topic!!


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

I just did the switch from science diet to BB. It has been day 2 of the process. However my babies are only 8 weeks old. I did the switch from SD because the wet food is was too and no taste, the were just not eating. Now with BB is more moist and smell really good. But first day they ate in a minute now they are just as before eating little. I wish I could give them other flavors other than chicken. Everybody tells me that chicken is the only thing that they can eat because they are so small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Leila & Wilber mommy said:


> I just did the switch from science diet to BB. It has been day 2 of the process. However my babies are only 8 weeks old. I did the switch from SD because the wet food is was too and no taste, the were just not eating. Now with BB is more moist and smell really good. But first day they ate in a minute now they are just as before eating little. I wish I could give them other flavors other than chicken. Everybody tells me that chicken is the only thing that they can eat because they are so small.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


You can feed them other flavors.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

Shellbeme 

Are you serious ??? Oh if you are I'm so happy. My babies will be happy as well. Everybody tells me that chicken n rice is the only flavor for small puppies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Leila & Wilber mommy said:


> Shellbeme
> 
> Are you serious ??? Oh if you are I'm so happy. My babies will be happy as well. Everybody tells me that chicken n rice is the only flavor for small puppies.
> 
> ...


Yes, the only time you need to worry about grain vs non grain or what the protein (meat) comes from is if your dog has allergies and allergies are normally developed over time and are rare, so with a new puppy you are not likely to come accross a situation like that  Right now I have three different dog foods in the house, all three different proteins, ok, I lied, I forgot the dehydrated, that makes four.

So on any given night my boys may have chicken, fish, turkey or lamb. And if you want to feed both, blue and fromm, you can rotate between bags or keep two bags on hand and rotate between feedings if you like. At first, it may take a bit to get your pup acclimated but right now, my boys can switch between brands and flavors with no issue because they are use to always getting something different.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

We thank you soo much. We will be a list family without you all. Tonight we had lamb. 🐶🐶🐶🐶🐶


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

